# Kingdom Through Covenant



## toledomudhen (Aug 29, 2022)

I just started reading this book today. Is anyone else here familiar with the content? I'm wondering if the authors' concept is new in Christian history. It's too early to draw conclusions, but it seems like the premise is almost an intellectual dispensationalism with a covenant veneer over it. Nevertheless, covenant theology is still a newer concept to me, so I'm looking forward to really digging into it.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 29, 2022)

Sidetrack: I would suggest dropping by Reformation Heritage Books at 28th Street to get a copy of https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/god-to-us-covenant-theology-in-scripture-myers.html if you are interested, to expand your covenant theology study.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 29, 2022)

toledomudhen said:


> . It's too early to draw conclusions, but it seems like the premise is almost an intellectual dispensationalism with a covenant veneer over it.


Yep that's pretty much what is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 29, 2022)

This is trying to bridge dispensationalism and covenant theology. It’s telling when the new Covenant theology guy and the Klinean guy (‘reformed’ new covenant theology) endorse the book on the back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

